# Lunatics converge at Lunacy!



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

The Lunatics of MASCAR and the Southern Sportsman series gathered at Lewis Wuori's Lunacy track in New Hill, NC on Saturday. This joint race was the 4th race for MASCAR and the 3rd for the Southern Sportsman group. This race brought a lot of close racing and spirited drives, notably Mark Smith winning the BeachJet/Southern Muscle race on the Brad Bowman routed Lunacy track, over Lewis by just a few sections. Jeff Crabtree finished on the same lap, with a great drive from the B Main to Third. But the drive of the day came from Skylar Spake, who suffered from a loose guide pin to be relegated to the C Main, but nonetheless made it to finish Fourth overall. Skylar proved to be dominant in the Sportsman race on the oval, over Tom Bowman, Mark Smith and James Kennedy. Full pictorial report on the website:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/11-17-12.html

Next round for MASCAR is Super Stock in Williamsburg, Virginia on Saturday, December 15th. Track pix and directions: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/robby.html


----------

